# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Что делать, если на сайте вирус?

## revisium

Если на вашем сайте появился вирус, мобильный редирект, дорвей или произошла спам-рассылка, выполните следующие действия:

1. Заблокируйте доступ к сайту через панель управления хостингом или добавив строки


```
Order Deny,Allow
Deny from All
Allow from 1.2.3.4
```

в файл .htaccess в корневом каталоге сайта. Вместо 1.2.3.4 - укажите ваш IP адрес, который можно посмотреть на сайте http://myip.ru


Если не заблокировать доступ к сайту, он будет продолжать распространять вредоносный код среди посетителей, а еще за это сайт могут заблокировать на хостинге или забанить в поисковой системе


2. Проверьте свой компьютер антивирусом, чтобы исключить наличие троянских программ и вирусов.


3. Сделайте полную резервную копию файлов сайта и базы данных, выгрузите архив с резервной копией локально на компьютер.


4. Выгрузите логи веб-сервера access_log и error_log за весь доступный период себе локально на компьютер. Логи можно запросить в техподдержке хостинга. Они нужны для анализа источника появления вируса и вредоносного кода на сайте. Если их не выгрузить сразу, то они будут заменены более свежей версией и анализ выполнить не удастся.


5. Смените пароли от панели управления хостингом, FTP/SSH и админ-панели сайта. Установите разные пароли. Пароль должен быть не короче 8 символов и содержать буквы в верхнем и нижнем регистре, цифры и хотя бы один спецсимвол.


6. Просканируйте файлы сайта специализированным сканером AI-BOLIT на наличие вирусов, хакерских веб-шеллов, бэкдоров и других вредоносных скриптов. 

Для этого воспользуйтесь видео-инструкцией.

Сканирование желательно выполнить в режиме "параноидальный", чтобы обнаружить все возможные вирусные фрагменты и хакерские скрипты.


Не стоит использовать десктопный антивирус для проверки сайта, так как он не предназначен для обнаружения веб-шеллов, бэкдоров и других хакерских скриптов.


7. Используя полученный отчет сканера, вылечите сайт: удалите на хостинге хакерские скрипты, вирусы и вредоносные вставки в файлах.


8. Обновите cms до последней доступной версии, обновите плагины или установите все доступные патчи безопасности для них.


9. Сделайте резервную копию вылеченного сайта и базы данных, выгрузите архив локально. В случае взлома или заражения, можно будет восстановить сайт из "чистой" версии.


10. Если сайт помечен как вредоносный в Яндексе или Гугле, добавьте его в панель вебмастера поисковой системы и отправьте его на перепроверку.


11. Если доступ к сайту блокирует антивирус, отправьте запрос на разблокирование сайта в техподдержку или вирусную лабораторию соответствующего антивируса.


*И напоследок несколько советов о том, как обезопасить себя от появления вирусов на сайте в дальнейшем:*


1. Регулярно обновляйте CMS и плагины, чтобы закрыть уязвимости
2. Регулярно меняйте пароли от всех учетных записей
3. Регулярно проверяйте компьютер антивирусом со свежими антивирусными базами
4. Установите плагины безопасности на сайт: плагины для контроля целостности файловой системы, плагины мониторинга хакерской активности, плагины для защиты административной панели сайта
5. Установите защиту на сайт: выполнив так называемую процедуру cms hardening
6. Добавьте сайт в панели вебмастера Яндекса и Гугла для мониторинга
7. Добавьте сайт в сервисы мониторинга сайтов
8. Регулярно проверяйте сайт серверными сканерами вредоносного кода
9. Перейдите на использование более безопасного SFTP вместо стандартного FTP


Помните, что в большинстве случаев вирусы, мобильные и поисковые редиректы, спам-рассылка, дорвеи являются следствием взлома. Если данные проблемы появились на сайте, то он уязвим. 

Нужно не просто удалить вирус, спам-скрипт или дорвей (так как это следствие, а не причина), а разобраться, как он попал на сайт (например, анализ можно сделать по логам веб-сервера), а затем установить защиту от взлома, закрыв уязвимости, чтобы взлом не произошел повторно.


Если самостоятельно выполнить данные действия вам не под силу, обратитесь к опытным веб-мастерам или специалистам по лечению и защите сайтов.

Дополнительные видео-материалы по теме восстановления сайта и защиты:

Как восстановить сайт после взломаПоиск и удаление редиректов с сайтаКак безопасно работать по FTP протоколуПрактика лечения сайта от редиректов и дорвеев

а также

статьи с практическими рекомендациями по безопасности сайта

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

Верные советы.Благодарю.

----------

